# slaming an 1984 quantum?



## winsbluejetta (Feb 7, 2005)

is this possible? what parts and do they make coilovers for this model?


----------



## winsbluejetta (Feb 7, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

Ground control makes a coil over kit that fits the syncros. It's the kit for the Audi 4000 but will fit quantum syncros. Not sure about fwd


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5649698-Lowering-a-Quantum-resolved-with-1-kit!!


----------

